# Apple Store London Ontario - Masonville Place



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

New Apple Store for London in Masonville Place 

Checked out the mall today and saw this large black wall. Jobs were posted back in January for this location. Store is about 7,200 sq. feet and 78 feet of store front. Looks like it will be a big store.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

bump... how do you shrink images?


----------



## Chimpur (May 1, 2009)

Wow! That sure is some big frontage!!!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

ericlewis91 said:


> bump... how do you shrink images?


Open the image in Preview, click on 'Tools' in the menu line, select adjust size and change the shots to 800 pixels wide and they will be fine for this thread.


----------



## ericlewis91 (Jul 12, 2007)

SINC said:


> Open the image in Preview, click on 'Tools' in the menu line, select adjust size and change the shots to 800 pixels wide and they will be fine for this thread.


fixed it thanks!


----------

